# Reciprocity agreements...



## Cruentus (Oct 8, 2006)

Does your state have reciprocity agreements with other states for Concealed Carry License?

What this means is that your license to carry a firearm is valid in another state, although subject to that states laws.

Michigan does, I am happy to report.

We have agreements with Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Colorodo, Deleware, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Kentucky, Louisiana, Montana, Mississippi, Missouri, New hampshire, New Mexico, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Virgina, Washington, and Wyoming. 

West Virgina is reviewing many agreements with Michigan right now.

That means that as a CPL holder in Michigan, I can carry in 31 other states. I am very happy about this. I think that if I am a law abiding citizen as my background check proves, and I have gone through the safety training, being allowed to carry in all states is the fair thing to do.

Check for reciprocity agreements in your state. It is worth mentioning that Federal Law states that you can transport your firearm in your vehicle while traveling through other states, provided that possession of the weapon is legal in both the state of origin and the destination, and that the weapon is unloaded and carried in the trunk of the vehicle or in a locked box other then the glove box.

It is also worth mentioning that resolutions in both the house and the senate are being reviewed to create a nationwide right-to-carry reciprocity agreement. I hope that this does go through, and as a citizen I would do what I could to help this along.

So check and see what your state has. If you want to help support a nationwide right to carry, contact your State Attorney Generals Office, and lobby for more reciprocity agreements so that you can exercise your right to carry in other states, and others can in your state. Definatily do so if your not on the above list, as it is likely that your attorney general isn't working towards reciprocity if that is the case.

This coming election year, consider this issue when voting for your states attorney general as well!



Paul


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Here in Indiana, it's pretty much the same as MI as far as reciprocity goes, I'm happy to say.

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Oct 8, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> It is worth mentioning that Federal Law states that you can transport your firearm in your vehicle while traveling through other states, provided that possession of the weapon is legal in both the state of origin and the destination, and that the weapon is unloaded and carried in the trunk of the vehicle or in a locked box other then the glove box.
> 
> Paul



I think this applies to long guns only and NOT handguns.  I know when you move, you have to legally send your handguns from a FFL holder to another FFL holder.  Just moved from Maine to Michigan 3 years ago, then this March moved from Michigan back to Maine and both times was advised by State Police in both States to send the handguns, but the long guns were fine unloaded and not accessable in the passenger area of the vehicle moving them.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 9, 2006)

bydand said:


> I think this applies to long guns only and NOT handguns. I know when you move, you have to legally send your handguns from a FFL holder to another FFL holder. Just moved from Maine to Michigan 3 years ago, then this March moved from Michigan back to Maine and both times was advised by State Police in both States to send the handguns, but the long guns were fine unloaded and not accessable in the passenger area of the vehicle moving them.


 
There is a difference between travel and changing your residency. In Michigan, your supposed to have your handguns registered, for example. So, you would go through the process of re-registering if you moved to a state that required registration. I believe that there are a few ways to do this; the State Police will recommend the way that they feel would best reduce any liability, which is ship them from one FFL holder to another. I'll assume that you went and got your green registration cards here in Michigan for your handguns? If you moved to a state that didn't require handgun registration then you obviously wouldn't have to worry about that.  

But as far as travel goes, which is not the same as changing residency, federal law dictates that as long as the weapon is transported unloaded in a locked container or trunk and is legal in the state of residency and destination, then you can transport. 

So yes, that would include handguns.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 9, 2006)

according to Packing.org

Missouri has reciprocity with Montana, Texas, Arkansas, Alabama, Florida, Kentucky, Michigan & Ohio.

Missouri's permits are recognized in Alaska, Idaho, Utah, Arizona, Colorado, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Louisianna, Tennessee, Indiana, & Vermont.

Missouri recognizes the permit from any state.  (why, given the fact that we recognize everyone's, and the fact that there's a list of states that recognize ours, we don't have reciprocity with them is beyond me.)


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

Reciprocity? Massachusetts?   :rofl: :lfao: :roflmao: :lfao:

I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2006)

Our reciprocity rules (Alabama) are simple: You honor ours, we'll honor yours.  Just obey our laws while you're here (just follow common sense), and we'll do the same when we're at your state.  

I can carry in most of the Southeast (except South Carolina, Virginia, and Arkansas), and a chunk of the Midwest.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2006)

On another note: 

If your state has rotten reciprocity agreements, you can always get a New Hampshire non-resident permit.  It's a very quick process, and you can get a 4 year permit for 20 bucks, and they usually get your permit to you in 2 weeks.  

If you're a bit more patient, you can go for the Florida non-resident permit, which offers more reciprocity than any non-resident permit.  

Packing.org has a comprehensive list, although their server has been rather erratic as of lately.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> On another note:
> 
> If your state has rotten reciprocity agreements, you can always get a New Hampshire non-resident permit.  It's a very quick process, and you can get a 4 year permit for 20 bucks, and they usually get your permit to you in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info!

Jeff


----------



## rutherford (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmm.  This is perhaps the one drawback of being a VT resident.  Since there aren't any permits, there's nothing for another state to honor.  I guess the other state non-resident permits are an option.  Or just don't leave.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2006)

rutherford said:


> Hmm. This is perhaps the one drawback of being a VT resident. Since there aren't any permits, there's nothing for another state to honor. I guess the other state non-resident permits are an option. Or just don't leave.


 
Not true.  You can still get the NH non-resident permit, but I think you need a letter from your local law enforcement folks (who are almost always friendly towards this matter).


----------



## bydand (Oct 9, 2006)

After doing a bit more digging, I was wrong, wrong, wrong.  Please don't tell my wife she thinks I'm perfect (Yeah right!)   It appears things have changed for the better when it comes to traveling with firearms.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah..down here in Florida we have a bunch. I guess because Florida is a big tourist destination.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Not true. You can still get the NH non-resident permit, but I think you need a letter from your local law enforcement folks (who are almost always friendly towards this matter).


 
Thats an excellent call Grenadier.  When I finally get the wheels in motion for a Mass. permit, I'll see if I can pursue the NH non-resident as well. 

I work in NH, 2nd shift, I certainly have compelling reason to carry in NH


----------

